# Peyton's Fancy New Coat!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks to Natalie (danemama), Peyton has a wonderfully thick, warm, and adorable, custom-fit winter coat :biggrin: 

Check it out! (sorry for the crappy pic qualities, took them with my phone)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice!! She looks like such a fancy little lady. :tongue:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I love it!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That looks awesome, the blue colour suits her perfectly. Nice job.
I'm waiting till the weather cools down a bit here before I order mine. (If it ever cools down that is).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

d'awh!
I need to get a good pic of Annie in hers, too!
Peyton is such a pretty lady, and that's a super cute coat!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! She's so pretty and looks fantastic in the coat! I'm glad you like it and thanks for the shout out! And yes...Linsey I need photo of Annie in her new coat too!

Anyone who is interested in one just shoot me a PM :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She is so sweet in it! Love it.
Awesome job Natalie! I wish my dogs were furless enough for coats.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Geeze! I let you borrow a good camera to take good pictures with, and you're still using your phone?! haha.

I must say, I don't like doggy clothes, but that's cute. hehe.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! I am still looking for a coat for my dobie. Does that restrict moment, or is she still able to run around in it?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> Geeze! I let you borrow a good camera to take good pictures with, and you're still using your phone?! haha.
> 
> I must say, I don't like doggy clothes, but that's cute. hehe.


Well maybe if the lens would stay on the camera I could use it! :tongue:



werecatrising said:


> Nice! I am still looking for a coat for my dobie. Does that restrict moment, or is she still able to run around in it?


At first I thought the front might restrict her movement, but when I put her in the front yard to test it out, she galloped around at top speeds chasing my other two dogs so no restriction there! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

werecatrising said:


> Nice! I am still looking for a coat for my dobie. Does that restrict moment, or is she still able to run around in it?


The design I use doesn't restrict movement at all. I have one on all three of my Danes and they can all still wrestle and run like they have nothing on :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Well maybe if the lens would stay on the camera I could use it! :tongue:


haha! I told you the lens was broken, and that you needed to hold it on! Just takes a little bit of playing around to find that right spot to where you can hold both the camera and the lens.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The design I use doesn't restrict movement at all. I have one on all three of my Danes and they can all still wrestle and run like they have nothing on :wink:


Awesome! I'll have to set some money aside if you are still making them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, I can always make one up anytime!


----------

